

Show HN: Tinder-style swipe cards for Ionic - borego
http://newsflashnewsapp.herokuapp.com

======
g0atbutt
I'm brought to a login/signup page when I click this link. Is there anyway to
see the swipe card interface without creating an account?

------
raykyri
Here's a login. You can also make one up (no email verification required).

No affiliation with the creator, btw, just thought it was a cool demo to
share.

Username: demo@demohackernews.com

Password: demodemo

------
eswat
Even after logging in I don’t see anything that resembles the Tinger-style
swipe cards. Just text saying "Looks a little empty…". Am I missing something?

------
piratebroadcast
Dont waste your time.

